# 05 Photo Collage



## stupid_idiot (Mar 27, 2004)

No big deal...but, I assembled a little photo collage for my desktop...high resolution....download if you like....

http://www.photoalaska.biz/altima.bmp 

Just trying to be a good new neighbor..and, getting excited about my imminent purchase.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i like that a lot!! good use of space...


----------

